
Minimal ANSI-C outgoing connections inspector - stacksideflow
https://github.com/stacksideflow/who-sthere
======
stacksideflow
This one is a truly minimal tool I fire up to print out and log systemwide
outgoing IP connections. Tick for extra paranoid people - the code is only 51
lines of C to revise.

